# Ways to make money outside the haunt season



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't own or run a haunt, but I came up with these ideas: 
1. Open on full moons and Fridays the 13th, and have promotions. For example, for Friday the 13th, the first 13 patrons get something, or you get something if you wear something Jason. For full moons, you can do the same, but werewolf related. Also, you could use names like Jason's Birthday or Full Moon Fever respectively.
2. If your town has an event that brings in people from out of state, open then. For example, if you have a haunt in Manchester, TN, and it's almost time for Bonnaroo, open then. People are always looking for something to do when the gates close. Even have someone passing out fliars at a booth.
3. In the Summer, show horror movies, small concerts, and horror plays, if you have a stage.


----------

